# Wild Camping



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

If anyone is travelling thro' Germany on the B3 road between Celle & Saltau, be cautious as the Motorhomes parked at intervals along this road are " business " ladies, we thought they were wild camping spots & stopped, bad mistake, the one we were parked alogside wanted to "charge us" 50 euro's for the pleasure!!!! we quickly packed away the teapot etc. & sped off  8O


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A good candidate for the campsite database - please be sure to include GPS co ords


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

lecky7 said:


> If anyone is travelling thro' Germany on the B3 road between Celle & Saltau, be cautious as the Motorhomes parked at intervals along this road are " business " ladies, we thought they were wild camping spots & stopped, bad mistake, the one we were parked alogside wanted to "charge us" 50 euro's for the pleasure!!!! we quickly packed away the teapot etc. & sped off  8O


I guess they were left 'hookers' ... :wink: 8)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_charge us" 50 euro's for the pleasure_ that must be the pimps fee :lol: :lol: . Should this thread be in the "working on the road" forum :lol: :lol: , only joking, thanks for the warning

stew


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Private enterprise at its best :roll:


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

We used to pass a number of these "business premises" (usually VW campervans at that time) in the 1970s on our way back to base from the Soltau Training Area. Some of them seemed very unstable and this usually raised a huge cheer from the boys in each of our vehicles and honking of horns as we passed in convoy. Either the business managers have moved up in the world or have passed on their "leases" to the next generations.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

lecky7 said:


> If anyone is travelling thro' Germany on the B3 road between Celle & Saltau, be cautious as the Motorhomes parked at intervals along this road are " business " ladies, we thought they were wild camping spots & stopped, bad mistake, the one we were parked alogside wanted to "charge us" 50 euro's for the pleasure!!!! we quickly packed away the teapot etc. & sped off  8O


Hi there,

50 euros must have included 'full hook-up' and all the extras. And only as 'wild' as you want your camping to be. 

Think you would need to check all your bits and bobs were intact before driving off.

Goodness me! I sound like an expert - me wot's as white as the driven snow. I've led a sheltered life you know.


----------

